# got yelled at today....



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

by a woman I`d say was in her 60`s. I was on my bike, on the cycle part of the side walk, they`re divided here and she was coming out of a parking lot, looking through her bag and walking straight into the cycle part of the side walk...and apparently, it was my fault she wasn`t looking and nearly walked right into me.....though I should add, I saw her all the way and wouldn`t have let her walk into me....as a foreigner I am always in the wrong here....so she looked up and saw me, and let loose.....I`m supposed to get out of her way she said. `K...I`l try to remember that, watch out for people who are not looking where they`re going.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sneakypete said:


> by a woman I`d say was in her 60`s. I was on my bike, on the cycle part of the side walk, they`re divided here and she was coming out of a parking lot, looking through her bag and walking straight into the cycle part of the side walk...and apparently, it was my fault she wasn`t looking and nearly walked right into me.....though I should add, I saw her all the way and wouldn`t have let her walk into me....as a foreigner I am always in the wrong here....so she looked up and saw me, and let loose.....I`m supposed to get out of her way she said. `K...I`l try to remember that, watch out for people who are not looking where they`re going.


Funny how other countries treat or view the presence of foreigners


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I got threatened on Queen Street West by a guy with a pry bar.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

A guy yelled at me on Queen st west so I threatened him with a crow bar.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

A guy was threatening another guy when I was down on Queen St so I shot him.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I picked up this shooting victim on Queen St. and took him to the hospital. He was okay, though. He was only shot with a water pistol and was screaming blue murder to get out of the trunk.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I saw a guy on Queen St. get kidnapped , thrown into a trunk and taken away...
So I called the cops ....when they show up I say " theres a guy whose all wet and he gets hit in the head, then thrown into a trunk..
Cop says ...."dont worry about it , hell be fine...thank god he wasnt riding a bike in Japan" !!!!

G.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Hai so desu.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

so, this thread doesn`t need me anymore.....carry on then


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL. I can always count on the fine members here to put a smile on my face.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Did someone say "Carry On"?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvrKDEIEWxM


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

When i'm driving, I hate pedestrians

When i'm walking, I hate drivers

But no matter what i'm doing....i hate cyclists


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The world is filled with far too many self-centered idiots who are oblivious to the people around them.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

By the time she was yelling at me to....get out of her way... from across the street, I was having a good laugh, really....stay out of HER way. 
Once,. I`d just gotten off a train and was walking toward the exit, a high school girl was coming in the opposite direction and looked up and made eye contact with me so she saw me coming....she put her head down and started going through her bag, seconds later her head literally bounced off my chest...THEN she looked up at me....no words were exchanged, none were needed...I think I made my point with my eyes. it really scares me when they do that stuff while driving....it`s like they have blinders on, they see, I know they see me but they pretend they don`t, really odd behavior and I`d say 90% of students of mine I see outside class, pretend they don`t know me...no nod, no smile no acknowledgement whatsoever, perplexing to say the least especially when I`ve taught some for years. there is that 10% that do say hello, so not like they all ignore me and other expat teachers I meet talk about this stuff and it`s not only me....could be this city, fairly well known as very conservative among the Japanese I meet from other parts of the country sent here to work by their companies. I don`t know, I stopped asking why long ago in this country, things are the way they are and thats it. ....not like they think they should change or adapt, they think everyone else should.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sneakypete said:


> By the time she was yelling at me to....get out of her way... from across the street, I was having a good laugh, really....stay out of HER way.
> Once,. I`d just gotten off a train and was walking toward the exit, a high school girl was coming in the opposite direction and looked up and made eye contact with me so she saw me coming....she put her head down and started going through her bag, seconds later her head literally bounced off my chest...THEN she looked up at me....no words were exchanged, none were needed...I think I made my point with my eyes. it really scares me when they do that stuff while driving....it`s like they have blinders on, they see, I know they see me but they pretend they don`t, really odd behavior and I`d say 90% of students of mine I see outside class, pretend they don`t know me...no nod, no smile no acknowledgement whatsoever, perplexing to say the least especially when I`ve taught some for years. there is that 10% that do say hello, so not like they all ignore me and other expat teachers I meet talk about this stuff and it`s not only me....could be this city, fairly well known as very conservative among the Japanese I meet from other parts of the country sent here to work by their companies. I don`t know, I stopped asking why long ago in this country, things are the way they are and thats it. ....not like they think they should change or adapt, they think everyone else should.


Did you purposely bounce her head off your chest, or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Did you purposely bounce her head off your chest, or am I reading that wrong?





Read it any way you want.... it wasn`t like a car crash test dummy, she saw me, knew I was there and walked right into me.....you need to understand that if you think there are a lot of people commuting where you are, compared to Japan, it`s not nearly as many and anyways, there wasn`t any whiplash involved so if thats the image you have, it`s wrong. You need to experience rush hour on Japanese public transportation to understand how crowded it gets.....one can not even lift a hand to scratch an itch most of the time, it isn`t anything like boxing day crowds yeah, in the greater Tokyo/Yokohama area alone there are nearly as many people as there are in all of Canada so "crowded" just doesn`t convey the meaning. It`s more like a tsunami of humanity....and good luck trying to go against that.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess this type of story is better suited for other expats in the country when we get together at a pub and swap them, so if some members thought my stories were over the top, probably don`t wanna read about the 16 year old school girl who murdered and decapitated a classmate a few days ago? Better to let westerners who`ve never been to Japan think it`s all about people cleaning up their section after a sporting event. So I think it`s best I don`t regale members with anymore of my Japan experiences....who am I to shatter stereotypes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There's no question racism is alive and well in Japan.

I've worked for a Japanese company for more than twenty years and have been more aware of it for at least the last ten years or so.

It sucks, but it's everywhere I guess. It's an ugly thing no matter where you are. 

Although I've never lived there, I have visitied a few times. Beautiful country, but definitely THEIR country.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> by a woman I`d say was in her 60`s. I was on my bike, on the cycle part of the side walk, they`re divided here and she was coming out of a parking lot, looking through her bag and walking straight into the cycle part of the side walk...and apparently, it was my fault she wasn`t looking and nearly walked right into me.....though I should add, I saw her all the way and wouldn`t have let her walk into me....as a foreigner I am always in the wrong here....so she looked up and saw me, and let loose.....I`m supposed to get out of her way she said. `K...I`l try to remember that, watch out for people who are not looking where they`re going.


 cyclists around the world are disparaged

I think the bicycle is one of the best inventions humans have ever come up with. good for your health, no pollution, fun, great way to travel

it is a cluster**** how they've put bike lanes in with traffic though. it really should be a physically separate lane from cars etc


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sneakypete said:


> Read it any way you want.... it wasn`t like a car crash test dummy, she saw me, knew I was there and walked right into me.....you need to understand that if you think there are a lot of people commuting where you are, compared to Japan, it`s not nearly as many and anyways, there wasn`t any whiplash involved so if thats the image you have, it`s wrong. You need to experience rush hour on Japanese public transportation to understand how crowded it gets.....one can not even lift a hand to scratch an itch most of the time, it isn`t anything like boxing day crowds yeah, in the greater Tokyo/Yokohama area alone there are nearly as many people as there are in all of Canada so "crowded" just doesn`t convey the meaning. It`s more like a tsunami of humanity....and good luck trying to go against that.


Aah, I must have read it wrong, cause initially it sounded like you bouncing the girl's head off your chest was pre-meditated.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

As an expat myself, I have loved every one of your posts about Japan. You are a wonderful reporter and photographer. I have appreciated the insights into a culture which I will never have the privilege to experience firsthand. I for one, fervently hope you continue your dispatches from afar!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

rhh7 said:


> As an expat myself, I have loved every one of your posts about Japan. You are a wonderful reporter and photographer. I have appreciated the insights into a culture which I will never have the privilege to experience firsthand. I for one, fervently hope you continue your dispatches from afar!


Hear, hear! I agree and would love to see your stories continue, Pete.

I'm pretty damn sure no one in this thread meant any disrespect to your story and all they were doing is seeing the humorous lighter side of things.

Even as an ex-pat Australian here in Canada the cultural differences sometimes can be seen in stark contrast to how a local would see them. The one that annoys me the most in a country which prides itself on its reputation of being ultra-polite is how rude people are walking two abreast down a two-person wide sidewalk. As you walk towards them they seem to develop this "fuck you" attitude we're not moving inline to let you pass. I used to try and move out of their way, but now I just barge - I can do that at 6'1" and 230lbs. However, I'm still at a loss to understand why the oncoming pair do that. After all you wouldn't do it driving two cars side by side down a two lane road.

Then again, there's always the possibility that the excessively polite thing is more of a paper tiger, or something seen more commonly in Canadians overseas than at home. A bit like Australians have a reputation of being so very friendly. In truth, tourists in Oz are often treated in a rather rude and unfriendly manner.

Who knows, and sorry for the tangent, but don't let the good humour stop you telling your stories Pete.

Neil


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well....OK then.....I think I`ve made youse suffer long enough and I hope you learned your lesson! so....yeah, got yelled at again about 4 weeks ago....this time by a yakuza guy and the reason, I think, was because I didn`t get out of his way fast enough. once he`s passed me and bumped my back pack, I turned around and he was hopping on one leg and really yelling, with the rolling " R`s " and everything....theres a certain way of speaking with rolled R`s that shows....not sure what it shows, disrespect I guess, usually happens when someone.....guys....are unhappy with something, it`s like a show of anger....anyways....he was letting fly, hopping on one leg, and really....dressed like a typical yakuza...spotted him a mile away coming my way on a sidewalk...and I believe the yelling was for all the people watching and listening as much as it was for me, people in this city are almost even afraid to say the word yakuza....like they might be heard or something.....so I just said OK OK to him a couple of times and turned away....by the way, he was built like a popsicle, I mean after one gets broken in half...he was straight up and thin really thin, not really scary at all....I`ve seen others that were actually....but this guy was comical in a way. guess if they have la familia behind them, they feel really powerful....anyways, I wasn`t about to mix it up with one of those guys I mean as foreigners in Japan we`re always in the wrong, even if we`re in the right....and the yakuza seem to have a really cozy relationship with police and governments here. so....thats my story and I`m sticking to it.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

OH....and thanks for the compliments about my photos....












- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> well....OK then.....I think I`ve made youse suffer long enough and I hope you learned your lesson! so....yeah, got yelled at again about 4 weeks ago....this time by a yakuza guy and the reason, I think, was because I didn`t get out of his way fast enough. once he`s passed me and bumped my back pack, I turned around and he was hopping on one leg and really yelling, with the rolling " R`s " and everything....theres a certain way of speaking with rolled R`s that shows....not sure what it shows, disrespect I guess, usually happens when someone.....guys....are unhappy with something, it`s like a show of anger....anyways....he was letting fly, hopping on one leg, and really....dressed like a typical yakuza...spotted him a mile away coming my way on a sidewalk...and I believe the yelling was for all the people watching and listening as much as it was for me, people in this city are almost even afraid to say the word yakuza....like they might be heard or something.....so I just said OK OK to him a couple of times and turned away....by the way, he was built like a popsicle, I mean after one gets broken in half...he was straight up and thin really thin, not really scary at all....I`ve seen others that were actually....but this guy was comical in a way. guess if they have la familia behind them, they feel really powerful....anyways, I wasn`t about to mix it up with one of those guys I mean as foreigners in Japan we`re always in the wrong, even if we`re in the right....and the yakuza seem to have a really cozy relationship with police and governments here. so....thats my story and I`m sticking to it.



Over here we make jokes about Yakuza all the time. When we go over to Japan, the jokes stop.

That skinny little guy probably has some back up. Obviously you handled that situation correctly.

It's a beautiful country, rich in culture and history, but clearly they have issues with racism.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> by a woman I`d say was in her 60`s. I was on my bike, on the cycle part of the side walk, they`re divided here and she was coming out of a parking lot, looking through her bag and walking straight into the cycle part of the side walk...and apparently, it was my fault she wasn`t looking and nearly walked right into me.....though I should add, I saw her all the way and wouldn`t have let her walk into me....as a foreigner I am always in the wrong here....so she looked up and saw me, and let loose.....I`m supposed to get out of her way she said. `K...I`l try to remember that, watch out for people who are not looking where they`re going.


if you could have safely avoided an accident but didn't, due to pride or what not, that's kind of a douche move. Even if it may have been her fault. I think everyone should do what they reasonably can to avoid accidents, even if it means forgiving anothers carelessness/stupidity. In a car, the pedestrian essentially always has the right of way...we don't get to drive over jay walkers (or crazy bicyclists) for sport. I don't see why bikes should have it any different.
I hate that people these days take no personal responsibility and blame their own mistakes on others...but this attitude that we need to "teach other people a lesson" sucks too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For those of us who have never been further west than Edmonton and have never heard about the Yakuza until now....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakuza


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

You honestly haven't heard of the Yakuza before? There played up a lot in Hollywood movies.

sneakypete, you so sneaky! Running over old ladies in Japan.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo....a fitting name it seems...

Re read what I wrote there Einstein....I didn`t say I hit anybody did I? Is the Canadian education system not teaching reading anymore? And douche was the best you could do? Jeez....I been called much worse by far better people. As I said....I saw her...she did not see me...there was no physical contact, in fact I was surprised she even spoke to me...in general, in Sendai, people avoid foreigners...favored way is too pretend they don`t see or hear us....and I have so many stories I could tell but seems they would go misinterpreted so I`ll keep em to myself. I know you`re just trying to drag me into a pages any back and forth on this...it`s not my first day on the web...but I really have no more to add to the old lady story...if you wanna think what I did was doucheish than thats fine but try to be more creative with your insults next time.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> For those of us who have never been further west than Edmonton and have never heard about the Yakuza until now....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakuza


Until I moved here I'd never been further east than edmonton in Canada. Most of the states and the NWT and Yukon but that's about it. I'm a B.C. boy so I've heard of them. Still don't believe there's anything east of Austin Manitoba tho. Just more flatlands with straight roads.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm, I always figured after Kenora it was all wastelands until you hit the mountains.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> Read it any way you want.... it wasn`t like a car crash test dummy, she saw me, knew I was there and walked right into me.....you need to understand that if you think there are a lot of people commuting where you are, compared to Japan, it`s not nearly as many and anyways, there wasn`t any whiplash involved so if thats the image you have, it`s wrong. You need to experience rush hour on Japanese public transportation to understand how crowded it gets.....one can not even lift a hand to scratch an itch most of the time, it isn`t anything like boxing day crowds yeah, in the greater Tokyo/Yokohama area alone there are nearly as many people as there are in all of Canada so "crowded" just doesn`t convey the meaning. It`s more like a tsunami of humanity....and good luck trying to go against that.


I know exactly what you mean. I spent 5 weeks in Bangkok for work a few years ago and I've never seen such daily crowds in my life. Getting on the subway or sky train they'd just keep piling in and just when you think theres no way anymore can get on about 300 more are squeezed in. I had people squished right up against me. Was very uncomfortable as was not used to having my space invaded like that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am thinking about this and it may likely that I just don't remember. 



dcole said:


> You honestly haven't heard of the Yakuza before? There played up a lot in Hollywood movies.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

dcole said:


> You honestly haven't heard of the Yakuza before? There played up a lot in Hollywood movies.



I've never heard of it. I guess I just don't watch enough movies.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> Diablo....a fitting name it seems...
> 
> Re read what I wrote there Einstein....I didn`t say I hit anybody did I? Is the Canadian education system not teaching reading anymore? And douche was the best you could do? Jeez....I been called much worse by far better people. As I said....I saw her...she did not see me...there was no physical contact, in fact I was surprised she even spoke to me...in general, in Sendai, people avoid foreigners...favored way is too pretend they don`t see or hear us....and I have so many stories I could tell but seems they would go misinterpreted so I`ll keep em to myself. I know you`re just trying to drag me into a pages any back and forth on this...it`s not my first day on the web...but I really have no more to add to the old lady story...if you wanna think what I did was doucheish than thats fine but try to be more creative with your insults next time.


You're right...drama queen fucktard would have been more appropriate. But it took your above post for me to realize it. My apologies for my lack of creativity. I just needed to find my inspiration.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

this thread is like sand through the hour glass........

love it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

